# Which Haas brushes do I really need?



## forever broke (21 October 2016)

I've seen all the hype about the Haas brushes and read the previous threads, and I thought it was just that - hype. But my friend at the yard has the grey pack and let me use them on my very greasy coloured, who's mostly white. I need some! I don't feel the need to buy the full pack as the lambskin one didn't really seem to have any effect on his coat, so I was thinking the schimmel and the lipizzaner ones. However, looking at what's available there's loads of brushes that look the same and sound like they'll do the same job as the lipizzaner (which is the most expensive). So will another one do? I definitely want the schimmel as it was great on the stains and mud but I wanted a body brush type to lift the grease and get him shiny. Anyone got any idea?


----------



## Leo Walker (21 October 2016)

I've got the Schimmel and the Diva which seems to cover the basics. Please dont buy them from Eqclusive. They are NOT the only stockist or any of the other ridiculous claims they make and any company that behaves the way they do, doesnt deserve anyones business


----------



## forever broke (21 October 2016)

I was looking at getting them from polished ponies. Same prices but no waiting list and it's a local business to me


----------



## FestiveFuzz (21 October 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I've got the Schimmel and the Diva which seems to cover the basics. Please dont buy them from Eqclusive. They are NOT the only stockist or any of the other ridiculous claims they make and any company that behaves the way they do, doesnt deserve anyones business
		
Click to expand...

Oooh what've they done? Was planning to buy from them at Olympia.


----------



## Lanky Loll (21 October 2016)

Have a look on Horze - free shipping and looks like they work out cheaper


----------



## PorkChop (21 October 2016)

I would also recommend the Schimmel and the Diva if you just want to try a couple.


----------



## Ormsweird (21 October 2016)

Added these suggestions to my wishlist!


----------



## Leo Walker (21 October 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Oooh what've they done? Was planning to buy from them at Olympia.
		
Click to expand...

The joined here and posted as the husband of someone who had horses. Posted a few times then started stealth selling the brushes. Got caught, got banned, joined again and did a similar thing. Thats enough to put me off for life, but it turns out they are also doing naughty things in other places. Claiming they are the only stockists and hold the patent and all sorts of nonsense. Just not someone you want to be supporting


----------



## SuperH (21 October 2016)

I rate the Parcour, does a lovely job on my fine coated mare and gives a super shine.


----------



## WelshD (22 October 2016)

The Schimmel is a must

I bought the Welsh as a cheaper body brush and like it

If you have small hands then the kids brushes are good

My latest ones were bought from Polished Ponies a business run by extremely helpful people and one that deserves support


----------



## Pocketr@cket (22 October 2016)

I've got the military, cavalier and Welsh. I've purchased them from horze, robinsons and local tack shop.

They are nice brushed and really seem to get the scurf out of the coat, so much that I can't work out if she has dry skin or it's just the. Brushes ?!

She does also look a lot shinier with them, I have a horsehair oyster brush which I use as the final brush, not sure if I would buy the diva as they are just so soft.


----------



## Auslander (22 October 2016)

Which ones are the most effective at grease removal? I'm tempted, but don't want the set!


----------



## Leo Walker (22 October 2016)

Pocketr@cket said:



			I've got the military, cavalier and Welsh. I've purchased them from horze, robinsons and local tack shop.

They are nice brushed and really seem to get the scurf out of the coat, so much that I can't work out if she has dry skin or it's just the. Brushes ?!

She does also look a lot shinier with them, I have a horsehair oyster brush which I use as the final brush, not sure if I would buy the diva as they are just so soft.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like something between the Schimmel and the Diva ideally I think, just for the odd time I do want to spend an hour grooming, which isnt often :lol: But the Diva is amazing for literally sucking any tiny bit of scurf and dust off and putting a shine on.


----------



## Leo Walker (22 October 2016)

Auslander said:



			Which ones are the most effective at grease removal? I'm tempted, but don't want the set!
		
Click to expand...

Schimmel. It drags up scurf and filth you didnt even know was there


----------



## Auslander (22 October 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Schimmel. It drags up scurf and filth you didnt even know was there
		
Click to expand...

Ooh - I think I need one. I like a bit of grease for warmth, but Alf is taking to extremes at the moment. His bridle, breastplate, and girth were white on the inside when I took his tack off yesterday - vile creature!


----------



## Pocketr@cket (22 October 2016)

Auslander said:



			Which ones are the most effective at grease removal? I'm tempted, but don't want the set!
		
Click to expand...

What colour is Alf ? Schimmel is for greys and military for chestnut/bays and parcourfor dark at/black.

I did notice that the Schimmel is quite a firm brush compared to the military


----------



## Auslander (22 October 2016)

Pocketr@cket said:



			What colour is Alf ? Schimmel is for greys and military for chestnut/bays and parcout for dark at/black
		
Click to expand...

Bright bay - he'd be chestnut if it wasn't for the black mane and tail. I'm not convinced by the different brishes for different colours thing - but I'm prepared to be educated!


----------



## spacefaer (22 October 2016)

Auslander said:



			Bright bay - he'd be chestnut if it wasn't for the black mane and tail. I'm not convinced by the different brishes for different colours thing - but I'm prepared to be educated!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a marketing ploy to me.....


----------



## Pocketr@cket (22 October 2016)

Auslander said:



			Bright bay - he'd be chestnut if it wasn't for the black mane and tail. I'm not convinced by the different brishes for different colours thing - but I'm prepared to be educated!
		
Click to expand...

Neither am I lol, possibly a marketing poly but apparently something to do with the different structure of the different coloured hair. They wash well which was important for me and defintly drag manky from the coat.


----------



## Auslander (22 October 2016)

spacefaer said:



			Sounds like a marketing ploy to me.....
		
Click to expand...

I could just make more effort with the perfectly serviceable grooming kit I have, but I wouldn't grumble about a brush that gets scurf out more easily!


----------



## Leo Walker (22 October 2016)

The colour thing is absolute nonsense! Mine is bay and white, he varies from proper bay to almost black throughout the year. The brush works EXACTLY the same on all of him all year round


----------



## helenchat (22 October 2016)

Hmm very interesting regarding different brushes for different colours - I have a grey who is virtually white, and was about to ask if anyone would recommend a specific brush for that colour ! But if they seem to work as well on all coats I will have another look..


----------



## catkin (22 October 2016)

I can sort of understand the different coat textures thang - but I doubt if I'll be dragged off in chains for using a grey brush on a dark haired pony 
It's what you need for your horse's lifestyle - and what they like (for my fusspots that's different brushes for summer and winter coats)


----------



## SuperH (22 October 2016)

I think it is more the different coat textures rather than colour.  My black is much finer coated than my chestnut, I have always used the same brushes on them until I tried the Haas.  I use the Parcour on my black and the cavalier on my chestnut and they do bring quicker results than if you use them the other way around (which I did as a comparison the one day).  At the moment they are mud monsters so my brushes have been put aside until rugging and clipping and we are back on the old faithful dandy, shedding blade and rubber curry comb to try and cut through the mud!


----------



## JulesRules (22 October 2016)

Hmm, might give these a try..

On the colour thing my coloured girl (in my avatar <<) has very thick white bits and her dark bits are much finer.  In winter she goes all 3d so there may be something in it.....


----------



## Nancykitt (22 October 2016)

All I know is that my boy absolutely hated being groomed and would actually try to move away from me at grooming time. Got a set of the chestnut/light bay brushes and for the first time ever he stood and let me brush him. He has quite sensitive skin and is very prone to rain scald/sweat rash - so I'm so glad that I've found brushes that work for him!


----------



## forever broke (22 October 2016)

Wow, I only went offline for a day and missed loads of suggestions! Thanks everyone. I tried the diva on him, that's the lambskin one, it just didn't seem to do anything to his coat at all. It would be lovely for something with a finer coat I think. Definitely want a schimmel and I was thinking the parcours but now you've said that's for dark coats I'm not so sure!


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 October 2016)

Can't help thinking it's just a way to get you to give your horse a good old fashioned groom rather than the flick over they usually get..


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 October 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Can't help thinking it's just a way to get you to give your horse a good old fashioned groom rather than the flick over they usually get..
		
Click to expand...

That is my thinking too ... Who really uses 3-4 brushes to groom their horse everyday?!?


----------



## 9tails (22 October 2016)

It seems you have to spend at least 10 minutes brushing your horse.  Now this seems like a very long time and the video I saw on eqclusive where the groomer was brushing the wrong way would send my horse into hyperspace.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (22 October 2016)

Very pretty brushes, but no better than the GOF Cubitus Oil range, in my opinion.


----------



## Leo Walker (22 October 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Can't help thinking it's just a way to get you to give your horse a good old fashioned groom rather than the flick over they usually get..
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I'm more of a quick flick rather than a full groom person, but the quick flick with the Haas brushes works much better. I've never used anything like the Schimmel for dragging filth and scurf up. I do mine with  rubber curry/massage thingy, then go over with the Schimmel and finish with the Diva and he is so clean and shiny after 10mins and he is a filthy stinky cob! :lol:


----------



## crystalclear (1 November 2016)

Just seen this thread about schimmel being for greys and military for the other colours...but both are brushes in the 'grey' pack?


----------



## pheonix (1 November 2016)

Oh no, after reading this I think I need some. Siiigh, at least Christmas is coming up!


----------



## MagicMelon (1 November 2016)

I bought the Schimmel and the Diva. Wish I hadnt bought the Diva as none of mine seem to have short enough coats for this to do anything on (probably be great for clipped coats - am planning to clip next few days so will soon see and it'll be one grey (white) and one dark bay coat so be interesting). The schimmel is good though although I must force myself to use it more often (just habit has me reaching for the grubby old dandy brush!).


----------



## 3bh (1 November 2016)

Can't help but feel that any cheap brushes can get an "amazing" shine on a coat if a traditional (dare I say old fashioned!) 45 minute thorough grooming is done daily.  I think they have an excellent PR and marketing team!


----------



## Mrs B (1 November 2016)

3bh said:



			if a traditional (dare I say old fashioned!) 45 minute thorough grooming is done daily.
		
Click to expand...

Oops! I don't think I've ever done a 45 minute groom in over 40 years ... that's most of my allocated riding time!


----------



## shadowboy (1 November 2016)

Can anyone explain what each brush aims to do? When you read about the brushes they don't actually explain - I have a budget of £40 so which two would I need for a Welsh D bay?


----------

